# The Roman



## olderthandirt (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone know about the Roman track or fixed gear bike believed made late 1890s- 1900s sold by the Roman Clothier & Burrows Philadelphia P.A. was advised by owner that this bike was thought to be a store brand


----------

